# Wedding trade shows in SA



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

hi everyone

I just joined my company as Marketing Manager based out of Dubai but we are setting up an office also in South Africa. Our man on the ground has suggested we might like to take part in the Fab Spring show (weddings). Does anyone know this show? I know there are a number of other wedding shows but havent had a chance yet to go through all the websites and online info,
SInce the Fab Spring show is only a couple of weeks away before we embark on the whole running against the clock venture i wanted to know if anyone had any info to share on this.
We are a company providing stage sets based on our client's designs.


----------

